# Festool MFT/3 Multifunction Table



## jbertelson

OK, I have a home built, multifunction bench. It cannot be stowed away…...it weighs about 350 lbs I think, and granted, it has a different purpose. I am just finishing up putting a woodworking vise on it, which I will blog. I looked at the Festool stuff, and considered real hard. Mine is a bench. You can plane, sand (with downdraft), and do a bunch of stuff. You can do rout through and cut through as well. So, it is really a different item. That table would solve some cutting problems for me, if teamed up with the Festool saw and guide system.

But then I fell into my usual mode of doing unusual design, and building what I needed. That table wouldn't fit right in my shop. But I really looked hard at it.

Glad to hear it is working well for you. It looks like a first rate piece of gear, and the reviews are good. Your wife done good.

Here is a link to my bench…...this is not a comparison with the Festool table, because they have different purposes…....just similar names.

......a link to my strange multifunction bench…...

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/51199

Have a good day, and thanks for presenting this. Haven't seen a review after use for some time….......


----------



## roman

nothing like a review right out of the box

1 yr later and still green


----------



## roman

its the "cats meow"

everyone else squanders their money, their time, to create a bench, that never sees dust

they protect it, likes it fine china…………….and it "isnt"

its a "tool" to be used and tarnished, scratched and dented, all of which , builds character, thus the initial meaning of the trade……….

dumb ass with a camera shall show the world how little they know


----------



## roman

Festool WILL NOT MAKE YOU A BETTER WOODWORKER


----------



## roman

but it will make you the envy of the neighbourhood : )


----------



## maljr1980

i do think festool is very overpriced, but i use a festool drill at work, so im not one to talk


----------



## jbertelson

*woodtechbbq*

Ignore the above comments. These comments are basically the result of envy, or worse. Festool has it's place. They make good tools.

I am sorry. This is not what LJ's is all about. Look around. Pick up a buddy or two. Have a good time here.

We are a good bunch.

But we reflect society, and there are a few sad souls out there.


----------



## a1Jim

Jason Welcome to Ljs
To join the above Jims Ideas. LJs has mostly friendly helpful members. Somtimes you run into folks that don't best represent most members helpful kind ways.
Thanks for your review and enjoy LJs,


----------



## davidmicraig

Welcome to LJs Jason. Unfortunately some people live up to their name, but they are the exception not the rule. Sounds like your wife made a great investment for your shop. There are many Festool users on this site that should be able to offer suggestions. Merry belated Christmas.

David


----------



## grizzman

ive been here on lumber jocks for over 2 years now, and the best thing i love here is the wonderful people and the projects they make, the forums are excellent for getting help and its been a wonderful resource for me, one thing i really think is important is that we welcome our new members with love and excitement, and we look forward to what knowledge and ability they will bring to the site, and in hopes we can become friends as we respect each others opinion as there own, we might feel different, but it should always be expressed with respect , so i want to welcome you to lumber jocks, im looking forward to the positive input you will give and we know you will want to respect those already here and we will all come together as friends, and hey , enjoy our wood work…....i look forward to seeing your shop and your projects, that's one thing i really love as everyone's projects here, inspire me to be the best wood worker i can be…welcome buddy


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Jason welcome to L J and thank you for the rewiew 
I don´t think you can find a tool that don´t need adjusting from time to time 
I don´t own any festools my self but having a small basement shop myself I know 
space can be a problem so things have to be easy store and easy set up 
and its not a bad investment your wife made

Dennis


----------



## grizzman

wow i wish i would get present like that, i was jusr in wood craft yesterday and looked at the fine festool collection, i have not owned a piece of it yet, but from what i understand, they make great tolls…maybe some day my pocket book will be able to afford a new tool from them, until then ill enjoy reading about them and seeing how well they perform, and look who has waken up and stopped in for a hello…hello there dennis, how is your wonderful helper these days, silke, i just loved your and hers last post on the boom a rang…your a lucky man…have a great days folks..


----------



## lew

From one basement workshop dweller to another-Thanks for the great review!

It's really nice to get information on a product after it has been in use for a while.

Like Dennis, wish I had some Festool stuff. Sounds like your wife is a "keeper"!!


----------



## reedwood

Nice review jason,
I wish my wife would buy me a tool like that! Wow! Almost better than sex!......almost. I drooled on one of those tools one time at the woodcraft store but I saw too many other tools I could buy with that much money.

I have a carpenter working for me who has All of the festools but he also has "beater loaner tools" and won't let anyone use them. can't say I blame him. 
My next festool will be that new mortising machine…no wait, the sliding miter saw….no, the orbital sander!

I want em all!

Moron….Dude! He's a new guy! Wassup with the name calling? You havin a bad day or just feelin fiesty?

Jason, Pay him no mind. he's a good guy….really. We can be a rowdy bunch sometimes. It's all in fun.


----------



## woodzy

Nice review. 
Your wife is awesome, Mine only asks me to clean them up, or to stop buying them.

This site is a real friendly place with a lot of good people. Advice, tips and answers to your questions are abundant. Much like other parts of society there are a few "MORON's". (no offence, it's your screen name) 
Ignore them and move on.

If i see a review for a product i wouldn't buy or use.
I jsut read it stay quiet or just skip over it all together, is that too much to ask?

I find that the review section of this site brings out the most venom from the worst group of LJ's.
This is really becaoming common place around here.
Don't let this taint the site for you. 
Thanks for the review


----------



## woodtechbbq

No worries guys; I'm a truly blessed man. My wife is the greatest! She loves to fish an target shoot too guys. Have to admit I got it good!


----------



## dbhost

Jason,

Ain't life grand with a good wife? She really treats you well! As far as Moron's comments are concerned… Well, the guy goes by the name Moron. Need I say more?


----------



## redryder

As Lew above said. I like reviews about tools that have been used and put a few miles on them. I don't get the reviews where the guy has just taken the tool out of the box. I am more interested in what went wrong and what you don't like about it. The good stuff is all good. Still haven't heard an answer to your alignment problem. Great review, tool and wife…......


----------



## NBeener

Most of have the short list, the medium list, and the dream list of stuff we want to buy/do for our shops.

"Anything Festool" is on my dream list. "Value" is a very personal decision, but their products' quality and performance are pretty nearly universally well regarded.

Thanks for a good review on what looks to be a verrrry useful addition to the shop.

And … welcome to LumberJocks !!!


----------



## KentS

I have the MFT 1080 and love it, but it is not my only bench. I don't use it for planing and such because I feel it is too light weight. Of course it is fantastic with my TS 55. I haven't had issues with it getting out of square, but having multiple other saws, mine hasn't seen much use for sawing. I really like all the clamps avaiable for the table and make use of all mine fequently. It is great anytime I need to work out of the shop. Makes a nice portable miter saw stand (unfortunately I don't have a Kapex at home)

They are pricey, but in my opinion, worth it.


----------



## MrsWoodTechBBQ

Great review!


----------



## MrsWoodTechBBQ

This is Mrs. WoodTechBBQ. I can definitely vouch that Jason's review is hardly "out of the box." His MFT is almost a year old, and if you look at the pictures you reference, Moron (how fitting), you'll see all the cut marks and dust on a very well used table. Just because one isn't slovenly & takes pride/cares for ones tools doesn't mean they are "green"-my stainless steel cooking pots are spotless, and they're used almost every day! As you so aptly demonstrate, a dumbass with Festool envy and a keyboard will show the world how little they know every time as well!

Festool DOESN'T make you a better woodworker, I agree-but Jason didn't need help with that! What he did need help with was replacing his cheap tools every three to four years because they just aren't built to last anymore. I definitely think Festools are pricey, but it's a good investment when you don't want to have to worry about replacing cheap tools constantly from overuse! He makes amazing furniture, so it's worth it to me!

He enjoys Lumber Jocks quite a bit!  Glad he has found a place to share reviews and ideas!


----------



## ChuckN

Do you find the table sturdy enough? Are you using the optional cross members for stabilization?


----------

